# Longest poop



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Post pics of your Pleco's longest poop. I will post one later, of mine, over 2 feet long.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

this is gonna be disgusting but funny as hell!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nasty...


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bobme topics are back


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

I havent seen my pleco poop, but when my Ps eat liver they get some long ass white stringy poop, one was swimming around and getting it caught on things, when he would feel it tug, he went crazy untill it came loose. My roomate thought his guts where hanging out!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

lets see them!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I failed to break out the digi cam last time my pleco took a crap....sorry.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

LOL...exactly!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

_In A Proud Voice_

mine has pooped a 3.5' long. i took it out and now have it in a plaque over the tank. sounds sick but kinda looks cool









JUST KIDDING


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I can't ever manage to hold back from eating my Plecos poop before taking a pic of it


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow 10 replies and still no poop pics.......COME ON PEOPLE!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Just pleco's or can it be other type of scat?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

this thread is getting filled up with some sick stuff man. also 14 blast i think poop aplies to all living pooping things. so yes to your q 14 blast


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i think this is the stupidest post ever! my pleco craps little bits they max out at 1cm


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i made a video of it, i got it, ill post asap


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I failed to break out the digi cam last time my pleco took a crap....sorry.


 You should just throw in a speghetti string in the tank.. looks the same and will sink/float the same.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

its not very long but it was worth a shot


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lol, that isnt pleco is it?


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> its not very long but it was worth a shot


 is it yours??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nasty


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

WTF


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what kind of pleco was that. i think it lew an o-ring or something.

you got to stop feeding it man. thats unhealty


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i wanna see


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This has got to go...............to the lounge!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I have a picture of my adonis around here somewhere with a sh*t that must be at least 42 inches long... it was wrapped all the way around the tank just before he died.....tainted algae pellets maybe


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

As much as Im against this thread...heres a pic.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

ms.natt


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Mr. Meanor is that your little turd, looks like that sh*t would chip the porcelian.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

We can all tell mr meanor doesn't eat very much :laugh: . lol This topic will get hilarious.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> As much as Im against this thread...heres a pic.


 i am disgusted with you mrs. natt. that wasnt very lady like.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Looks like wheat spaghetti.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I think I see some corn in mr meanor's lol :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> As much as Im against this thread...heres a pic.


 finnaly some body cool joins the thread


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > As much as Im against this thread...heres a pic.
> ...


 Hence why it was on *CollegeHumor*.com :sad:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

when i first saw the title i was picturing bobme's toilet with a large crap in it.
its still not much better though and the sad thing is i still looked
dixon


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> when i first saw the title i was picturing bobme's toilet with a large crap in it.
> its still not much better though and the sad thing is i still looked
> dixon


 the bad thing with me is that i am still egar to see it.









where is bobme anyways


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

that almost looks like one of my Oscars turds after he eats crayfish


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Tetra flakes says natural color enhancer.......all its enhanced the color of is my JDs turds! theyre bright orange and the JDS wont eat pellets like normal cichlids


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I eat Tetra Flakes......brings my color out nicely but hurts when you sit down and try to take a crap. Them damn tetra flakes don't come out very good. You really have to push and wiggle to get it out.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ok this thread is getting gross


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

WWW.RATEMYPOO.COM


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

you guys are great


----------

